# Megaminx Last Layer



## Martin Orav (Jun 9, 2017)

I was thinking about megaminx OLL and PLL and now I'd like to know how many full OLL and full PLL algs are there and has someone found all these algs. I know there is a similar thread but the links there are messy and I cant find all the PLL algs. What about megaminx 4LLL aka EOLL, COLL, CPLL, EPLL, or maybe for megaminx it would be better to do CPLL after EPLL. I know all the algs for EOLL but one is problematic. It's the one with only one edge oriented. I don't really care about full PLL and full OLL but if someone gave me a link to 4LLL it would be really appreciated. How does Yu Da-Hyun solve megaminx LL?


----------



## Malkom (Jun 9, 2017)

You can find full OLL and PLL at http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/index.html you can use these algs for 4LLL but I'd recommend checking http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-megaminx.pdf first since there's literally hundreds of algs on the first site.


----------



## Mikael Weiss (Dec 6, 2017)

Malkom said:


> You can find full OLL and PLL at http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/index.html you can use these algs for 4LLL but I'd recommend checking http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-megaminx.pdf first since there's literally hundreds of algs on the first site.


Thank you!


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 19, 2017)

Andy Klise's algorithms works nicely.


----------

